# New Fish



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm closing in on the finish date for my 125 (filter broke so I had to start over) I have my fish list finished, I need an order to buy them in though. Here it is:

1.	2 Regal Yellowbelly Tangs
2.	1 Powder Blue Tang
3.	1 Clown Goby
4.	1 Shrimp Goby
5.	4 Firefish
6.	2 Ocellaris Clownfish
7.	3 Green Chromis
8.	1 Bar Goby
9.	5 Neon Gobies
10.	1 Percula Clownfish


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

that sure seems like alot of fish. that will take forever to get em all in there


----------

